# General anesthesia with nerve block



## anita carleton (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping someone can give me the guidelines as I am not very familiar with anesthesia. Physician is billing general 01630. Three minutes prior to induction he gives the patient a nerve block 64415 in pre-op. Is the nerve block considered a multiple procedure? 

Thank you!


----------



## ASC CODER (Jul 25, 2011)

yes but.........

It has to be documented that it is for Post Op Pain and given a 59. I use the pain dx's example


Block with General anesthesia


64415 59 Lt 719.41


for a pain block for post of pain 



MUST HAVE PROPER DOCUMENTATION FROM THE ANESTHESIA DEPT.......


----------



## anita carleton (Jul 25, 2011)

Is reimbursement for the block allowed as a mulitiple procedure? 59 is attahced. But encoder pro states mulitple procedures?

Thank you !!


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 25, 2011)

64415 has a muliple surgery payment indicator of two.


"2 - Standard payment adjustment rules for multiple procedures apply."

"Standard payment adjustment rules for multiple procedures apply. If procedure is reported on the same day as another procedure with an indicator of 1, 2, or 3, rank the procedures by fee schedule amount and apply the appropriate reduction to this code (100%, 50%, 50%, 50%, 50% and by report). Base the payment on the lower of (a) the actual charge, or (b) the fee schedule amount reduced by the appropriate percentage. " from Medassets

________________________________________________________

Although I getting a server error when trying to access physician fee schedule look up for 01630 I would assume the multiple surgery payment indicator would NA for this code and 64415 would not be subject to the 50%  adjustment.


----------



## anita carleton (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information!


----------

